# Gothic 2 - Steuerung scheußlich??



## zanussi100 (3. September 2006)

*Gothic 2 - Steuerung scheußlich??*

Hab mal ne Frage zu o.g. Thema: Spinnt das Spiel oder ist die Bedienung tatsächlich so ... eigenartig?

Mit Umbelegen der Steuerung scheint das Spiel offenbar generell Probleme zu haben - allerdings hab ich alter Sack    keine Lust, von der Steuerung mittels Pfeiltasten auf WSAD zu wechseln, werd mal noch ein wenig probieren. 

Hab z. B. in sämtlichen Menüs keine Maus zur Verfügung, sondern muß mich umständlich durch alle Einstellungsoptionen -und auch durch Gespräche - mittels Pfeiltasten und Enter wühlen. Ist das normal??

Was macht der Char eigentlich, wenn man "schleichen" drückt? Meiner springt dann so eigenartig und unter ihm wirds grün - soll das so sein?

Danke 
Tom


----------



## fiumpf (3. September 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 - Steuerung scheußlich??*



			
				zanussi100 am 03.09.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab z. B. in sämtlichen Menüs keine Maus zur Verfügung, sondern muß mich umständlich durch alle Einstellungsoptionen -und auch durch Gespräche - mittels Pfeiltasten und Enter wühlen. Ist das normal??


Nee, ist auf jeden Fall nicht normal, bei mir gehts auch. Du hast wahrscheinlich die Gothic 1 - Steuerung aktiviert. Vielleicht mal deaktivieren, dann solte es auch mit der Umbelegung klappen.


mfG
fiumpf


----------



## Schmudi (3. September 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 - Steuerung scheußlich??*



			
				zanussi100 am 03.09.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne Frage zu o.g. Thema: Spinnt das Spiel oder ist die Bedienung tatsächlich so ... eigenartig?
> 
> Mit Umbelegen der Steuerung scheint das Spiel offenbar generell Probleme zu haben - allerdings hab ich alter Sack    keine Lust, von der Steuerung mittels Pfeiltasten auf WSAD zu wechseln, werd mal noch ein wenig probieren.
> 
> ...



das du in den menüs keine maus zur verfügung hast ist ganz normal. ist eben auf pfeiltasten + enter ausgerichtet. das mit dem schleichen tönt schon irendwie eigenartig und normal ist das nicht.


----------



## Schmudi (3. September 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 - Steuerung scheußlich??*



			
				fiumpf am 03.09.2006 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> zanussi100 am 03.09.2006 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo das mit umbelegung der tastaturen funzt schon aber es is afaik nicht möglich die maus in menüs zu benutzen


----------



## Luccah (3. September 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 - Steuerung scheußlich??*

Ich mag die Steureung von  den beiden Gohic teilen auch nicht besonders (das "rühren beim Schlösser knacken, bei G1, das umständliche Kisten öffnen, etc)
Zudem (ich hab G2 erst kürzlch angefangen..) mag ich die Verfolgerperspektive mit dem fehlenden Fadenkreuz nicht besonders, es heisst zwar das sich "der Namenlose" automatisch ausrichtet, aber trotzdem hauen die mich immer um.   
Naja das liegt sicher daran, das ich mich noch nicht so daran gewöhnt habe, aber mir fällt das echt nicht leicht  mit den Kämpfen
Kennt einer nen FadenkreuzMod? (Das würd es sicher einfacher machen (für mich)
Greetings


----------



## Connor (3. September 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 - Steuerung scheußlich??*



			
				Luccah am 03.09.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag die Steureung von  den beiden Gohic teilen auch nicht besonders (das "rühren beim Schlösser knacken, bei G1, das umständliche Kisten öffnen, etc)
> Zudem (ich hab G2 erst kürzlch angefangen..) mag ich die Verfolgerperspektive mit dem fehlenden Fadenkreuz nicht besonders, es heisst zwar das sich "der Namenlose" automatisch ausrichtet, aber trotzdem hauen die mich immer um.
> Naja das liegt sicher daran, das ich mich noch nicht so daran gewöhnt habe, aber mir fällt das echt nicht leicht  mit den Kämpfen
> Kennt einer nen FadenkreuzMod? (Das würd es sicher einfacher machen (für mich)
> Greetings


Die Steuerung ist ungewöhnlich, aber nach kurzer Eingewöhnung kein Problem. 
Wofür ein Fadenkreuz? Da der Charakter sich automatisch ausrichtet, braucht man keins, schon gar nicht für die Nahkampf-Waffengattungen. Die Ziele können auch durchgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Luccah (3. September 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 - Steuerung scheußlich??*



			
				Connor am 03.09.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Luccah am 03.09.2006 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich doch erwähnt, weil es mir dann sicher leichter fällt!!!I Und ich bins gewohnt, ist eben ein individuelles Verlangen, wenn Du verstehst.


----------

